# How many one-leg calf raises can you do?



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

How many one-leg calf raises can you do?

I can currently do 200 consecutive one-leg calf raises with each leg. When I do them I do one calf raise every second and I use a clock to keep the tempo.

A one-leg calf raise is where the person stands on one foot and goes up onto one's toes and then comes back down.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

areagan said:


> How many one-leg calf raises can you do?
> 
> I can currently do 200 consecutive one-leg calf raises with each leg. When I do them I do one calf raise every second and I use a clock to keep the tempo.
> 
> A one-leg calf raise is where the person stands on one foot and goes up onto one's toes and then comes back down.


thats ridicoulous. whats the poitn of doing 200 consecutive calf raises ? if you want muscle growth never do more than 12 reps per set. if you want muscle tone then do 12-20 reps. 20 reps is the max that anyone should do . why on earth do 200

you really are a strange guy, seriously


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

julie cooper said:


> you really are a strange guy, seriously


What is the point of calling someone strange especially here. What if someone says with this irritability it is normal that you dont have any friend?

Yeah 200 too much and you burn your muscles this way. 
I suppose you did not much read fundemental knowledge about bodybuilding that's all.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Actually I read an article once that said high reps like that strengthen the tendons as it takes a lot of reps to get the blood flowing to them. :stu


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

sprinter said:


> Actually I read an article once that said high reps like that strengthen the tendons as it takes a lot of reps to get the blood flowing to them. :stu


Actually calf is a muscle that we use everyday, and which recovers easily. Arnold says that abs and calves should be worked everyday. and maybe he does not want big calves. But as far as I understand from his other posts he always goes for the high reps.

Sometimes I do 50 reps to pump at the end of the workout but that is something different.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> julie cooper said:
> 
> 
> > you really are a strange guy, seriously
> ...


i think you are just taking it the wrong way. its not an insult , i was just saying in a humerous way as a result of people absoluely shocked that someone would do 200 calf raises


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > How many one-leg calf raises can you do?
> ...


It does not matter how many reps one does; one can still gain strength either way. If not strength, then atleast muscular endurance. Besides, whether it's power, strength, growth, tone or endurance, it all comes down to two things--*discipline and effort*.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

areagan said:


> It does not matter how many reps one does; one can still gain strength either way. If not strength, then atleast muscular endurance. Besides, whether it's power, strength, growth, tone or endurance, it all comes down to two things--*discipline and effort*.


That's right but you should also read some stuff to do it right you know. Somebody does not eat anything for 3 three days this is also discipline and effort but it is not the right way for a diet.

3 days for legs one day for rest, 200 calf raises, 0 body fat these are really not things that you should question after one year.

At least your questions would not confuse who start working out recently.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > It does not matter how many reps one does; one can still gain strength either way. If not strength, then atleast muscular endurance. Besides, whether it's power, strength, growth, tone or endurance, it all comes down to two things--*discipline and effort*.
> ...


What do you mean when you say "after one year"?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

you once wrote that you have been working out for one year.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> you once wrote that you have been working out for one year.


I have been working out my upper body for one year, but I just started working out legs last month.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

areagan said:


> julie cooper said:
> 
> 
> > areagan said:
> ...


i hope you didnt take the ''strange guy '' thing the wrong way. i didnt mean it as an insult. i just find it amusing and strange that somebody does 200 calf raises and wants to have 0% body fat.

ive never hear of doing 200 calf raises before and quite honestly it has no benefit what so ever.

if you want tone then do 3 sets of 20 reps.
if you want muscle size then aim for around 12 reps per set with a heavy weight
if you want endurance then just pump out reps continously with a lightish weight for 1 minute
if you want strengh do 4 sets of 6 reps with a heavy weight
if you want power do 4 sets of 3 reps with a heavy wieght

if you ask anyone who is involved in weight training then i gurantee that not one will say ''do 200 calf raises''

discipline and effort is important but having the discipline and effort to do something that is pointless is well pointless basically - you know wot i mean ?

this is what i do for calf raises

12 reps - light wait
10 reps - increase the weight
8 reps - increase the weight again 
6 reps - increase the weight again 
12 reps - lower the weight
12 reps - this is a different calf exercise than the 1st 5 sets e.g i might do seated calf raises for this last set

i rest a minute between sets. for the last 2 sets i dont rest in between

so as you can see in one session i do a total of 60 reps. i do no were nere 200 and also i rest in between. i dont do 60 reps continously


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Doing as many reps as possible in one set is not completely pointless; if it was, there would not be people that aim for incredibly high reps such as doing 200 pushups or 2000 squats.

I am just simply doing body weight exercises only and prefer not to use any weights at all.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

saying "if you want to tone, do 3 sets of 20" is a little misleading as well. there's no such thing as 'toning' a muscle, only losing bodyfat to make a muscle seem more defined. you can lose fat and get 'toned' doing any sort of rep range as long as you're running a calorie deficit, but 8-12 is probably around right because your body takes a lot longer to recover from the heavy strain you put on it doing 1-5 heavy reps if you're on a low calorie diet.

btw you dont train power by doing 4 sets of 3 reps either, that would still just be strength training.. power training is focused on how fast you actually move the weight as opposed to what the weight is and is usually done with much lighter weights, and varying rep ranges.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

blossom said:


> Julie-Cooper/David, where you do you go online to learn about strength training in that detail?


i dont go on line searching for info. ive been into fitness for years and ive just learned as ive went along. icant really say were i learnt from.

put it this way i know wot im talking about. why dont you goole what ive sed and im sure you'll find loads of sources that confirm what i say is true


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zen Mechanics said:


> saying "if you want to tone, do 3 sets of 20" is a little misleading as well. there's no such thing as 'toning' a muscle, only losing bodyfat to make a muscle seem more defined. you can lose fat and get 'toned' doing any sort of rep range as long as you're running a calorie deficit, but 8-12 is probably around right because your body takes a lot longer to recover from the heavy strain you put on it doing 1-5 heavy reps if you're on a low calorie diet.
> 
> btw you dont train power by doing 4 sets of 3 reps either, that would still just be strength training.. power training is focused on how fast you actually move the weight as opposed to what the weight is and is usually done with much lighter weights, and varying rep ranges.


3 sets of 20 will tone your body - ask anyone who know an ounce about fitness and theyll tell u the same

8-12 is for muscle growth . you are right about power being trained by how fast you actually move the weight but even so you are wrong about it being opposed to what the actaull weight is. you do 3 reps of a heavy weight moving it fast in an explosive movement. doing 12 reps off a light weight int he same fast explosive way wont produce power.

ideally you should do 3rm very fast followed by a plyometrics exercise for power


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

areagan said:


> Doing as many reps as possible in one set is not completely pointless; if it was, there would not be people that aim for incredibly high reps such as doing 200 pushups or 2000 squats.
> 
> I am just simply doing body weight exercises only and prefer not to use any weights at all.


2000 squats. come on ! i hope thats a spelling mistake and you meant 200 not 2000 but if not then your thinking is deranged. nobody does 200 squats never mind 2000.

id be surprised if a nromal person could actually do 2000 squats with just body weight, i dont think they could handle it


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

julie cooper said:


> [quote="Zen Mechanics":108vy7bz]saying "if you want to tone, do 3 sets of 20" is a little misleading as well. there's no such thing as 'toning' a muscle, only losing bodyfat to make a muscle seem more defined. you can lose fat and get 'toned' doing any sort of rep range as long as you're running a calorie deficit, but 8-12 is probably around right because your body takes a lot longer to recover from the heavy strain you put on it doing 1-5 heavy reps if you're on a low calorie diet.
> 
> btw you dont train power by doing 4 sets of 3 reps either, that would still just be strength training.. power training is focused on how fast you actually move the weight as opposed to what the weight is and is usually done with much lighter weights, and varying rep ranges.


3 sets of 20 will tone your body - ask anyone who know an ounce about fitness and theyll tell u the same

8-12 is for muscle growth . you are right about power being trained by how fast you actually move the weight but even so you are wrong about it being opposed to what the actaull weight is. you do 3 reps of a heavy weight moving it fast in an explosive movement. doing 12 reps off a light weight int he same fast explosive way wont produce power.

ideally you should do 3rm very fast followed by a plyometrics exercise for power[/quote:108vy7bz]

re power: i said it was done with varying rep ranges, look at the workout regimes of things like rugby players who do a fairly even split between strength and power type stuff and the weights they use on the 'power' days are a looot lower, and i didn't say do 12 reps for power i said 'varying rep ranges'.

as for the '3 sets of 20 will tone your body' that's just plan wrong, sorry bro. as i said, the concept of 'toning your muscle' is meaningless. you can't 'tone' a muscle. all you can do is make it bigger. to get a muscle to appear more defined you have to lower your bodyfat. as i said this is purely an issue of diet and has nothing to do with what weight or rep ranges you are doing (although if you try and lose fat without keeping up lifting weights you'll lose a lot of muscle as well).

there's nothing worse then those crappy personal trainers who work in planet fitness or whatever getting some poor dude to do 20 curls with a piss weak weight cos it will 'tone their arms and get them ripped'. mention 'toning your muscle' to any reasonably big dude and he'll laugh in your face


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zen Mechanics said:


> [quote="julie cooper":v0yoygps][quote="Zen Mechanics":v0yoygps]saying "if you want to tone, do 3 sets of 20" is a little misleading as well. there's no such thing as 'toning' a muscle, only losing bodyfat to make a muscle seem more defined. you can lose fat and get 'toned' doing any sort of rep range as long as you're running a calorie deficit, but 8-12 is probably around right because your body takes a lot longer to recover from the heavy strain you put on it doing 1-5 heavy reps if you're on a low calorie diet.
> 
> btw you dont train power by doing 4 sets of 3 reps either, that would still just be strength training.. power training is focused on how fast you actually move the weight as opposed to what the weight is and is usually done with much lighter weights, and varying rep ranges.


3 sets of 20 will tone your body - ask anyone who know an ounce about fitness and theyll tell u the same

8-12 is for muscle growth . you are right about power being trained by how fast you actually move the weight but even so you are wrong about it being opposed to what the actaull weight is. you do 3 reps of a heavy weight moving it fast in an explosive movement. doing 12 reps off a light weight int he same fast explosive way wont produce power.

ideally you should do 3rm very fast followed by a plyometrics exercise for power[/quote:v0yoygps]

re power: i said it was done with varying rep ranges, look at the workout regimes of things like rugby players who do a fairly even split between strength and power type stuff and the weights they use on the 'power' days are a looot lower, and i didn't say do 12 reps for power i said 'varying rep ranges'.

as for the '3 sets of 20 will tone your body' that's just plan wrong, sorry bro. as i said, the concept of 'toning your muscle' is meaningless. you can't 'tone' a muscle. all you can do is make it bigger. to get a muscle to appear more defined you have to lower your bodyfat. as i said this is purely an issue of diet and has nothing to do with what weight or rep ranges you are doing (although if you try and lose fat without keeping up lifting weights you'll lose a lot of muscle as well).

there's nothing worse then those crappy personal trainers who work in planet fitness or whatever getting some poor dude to do 20 curls with a @#%$ weak weight cos it will 'tone their arms and get them ripped'. mention 'toning your muscle' to any reasonably big dude and he'll laugh in your face[/quote:v0yoygps]

thats funny cos i got this 20 reps to tone info from 2 sources :

1) bill phillips (ever hear of him
2)maximuscle

im sure theyd laugh in your face at what you just sed


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

nope never heard of him and from having clicked on that 'maximuscle' site it just looks crap. head over to

http://forum.bodybuilding.com 
or
intense muscle

or any sites like those where pro BBs or trainers post and make a post about "does 3x20 tone your muscle?" and see the replies you get (hint thye will all be saying "TONE DOESN'T EXIST!).

did you even read my post? care to explain scientifically what 'toning a muscle' is actually doing? as i have already mentioned the only way to get a muscle more defined is to LOSE FAT


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

ha maximuscle is used by all kinds of pro athletes in england, rubgy teams, soccer teams etc....

uve never heard of bill phillips ? maybe u should look him up, he is the creator of E.A.S


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > Doing as many reps as possible in one set is not completely pointless; if it was, there would not be people that aim for incredibly high reps such as doing 200 pushups or 2000 squats.
> ...


Matt Furey says on his sight about hindu squats that his personal record is 2000.

The reason that I do so many reps for my legs is because I prefer to just do bodyweight exercises only instead of using weights.

Also, it does not matter whether you use heavy weights and do low reps or lighter weights and do high reps; you are still getting a workout and will eventually reach the point of exhaustion either way. Using heavier weights is just a quicker way to reach the point of exhaustion.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

areagan said:


> julie cooper said:
> 
> 
> > areagan said:
> ...


"On New Year's eve 2000 Matt and a few others with the same interests or problem (depends how you look at it) did 2000 Hindu Squats - now that is a number!"

from http://www.mattfurey.com/matt_fury.html

Even if he really did it, I don't think he did it in one set

It is how you program your brain and body. If you lift heavy weigths with low reps your body adjust itself to gain mass to lift those heavy weights. Of course you need eat accordingly. Otherwise with higher reps and you pump your vessels and also increase your metabolism. This is why most of the bodybuilders have bulking and cutting periods. From toning I understand the cutting period. I always increase the reps to 16 to 20 if I want to lose fat faster.
And it works.

But the question of this thread was interesting. I dont think there are many people who try to increase number of their one leg calf raises or care about it.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

another thing to consider is time. doing 200 reps must take up a lot of time. an ideal workout should be over in 45 mins , max 1 hour. if you are doing 200 reps for each exercise then your workout must take forever


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> another thing to consider is time. doing 200 reps must take up a lot of time. an ideal workout should be over in 45 mins , max 1 hour. if you are doing 200 reps for each exercise then your workout must take forever


My workout never takes more than a half hour.


----------

